# A little survey ;)



## charyuop (Aug 2, 2006)

I have thought about a couple of question which might be of interest to people who does the same MA. As a survey it has just the purpose to compare the opinions and nothing more. If you wanna take part to it ok, otherwise let this thread die hee hee.

1. What is the move of your MA that you like more and why? (of course mention MA too).
2. In your opinion in your MA what's the move that could possibly cause more damage to an opponent (please skip death :O ).

I will give here my 2 then we'll see 

1. Tai Chi Yang Style. My favorite move "Storke spreads its wings" for the efficiency yet the great elegance in the whole move.
2. I think the most damage (of course if done well) can be done with "Play The Fiddle" which would allow at the same time to break elbow and knee (if the latter offers a good angle).


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 20, 2006)

1. What is the move of your MA that you like more and why? (of course mention MA too).
*Answer*: Roundhouse (TKD) kick, it's basic and easy to perform. More importantly, you don't expend as much energy performing this technique as some of our other more convoluted techniques.

 2. In your opinion in your MA what's the move that could possibly cause more damage to an opponent (please skip death :O ).
*Answer*: Straight up, an axe kick to the head. I've witnessed some mean, devastating results of a well connected axe kick to the coconut. The results were ugly... :erg:


----------



## mantis (Aug 20, 2006)

good questions!
1. tiger steals the heart (mantis... or tiger kung fu).  seems very natural and easy.  it exposes the opponent's rib cage for a good punch.  the way it goes is: lift the energy of the opponent, grab and pull the hand they attacked with, drop your weight into a side horse stance firing a close punch to rib cage.

2. very difficult to decide...


----------



## thescottishdude (Aug 21, 2006)

1. I like "crushing waves" from my kung-fu class.

2. When you have someone in an arm lock and smash their elbow. breaking the elbow cap.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 21, 2006)

1) Favorite Move - Arm Triangle Choke from Ju Jitsu. lots of ways to get to it, requires little energy to execute, puts the other guy to sleep, sets up other moves if the choke isn't completed

2) Most Dangerous - Combination of Rear Triangle armbar, toe hold.  Chokes opponent to sleep by cutting off air and blood flow, breaks the involved arm and the involved ankle and knee.  Also breaks the neck if necessary.


----------

